# Many cat/kittens needing homes



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please can you help?

Our rescue centres and foster homes are bursting to the seams with cats and kittens of all ages, colours and even breeds. They are beautiful, loving cats that through no fault of their own have found themselves in need of new families to love and cherish them, but we are struggling to place them as there are so many cats and kittens and not enough homes for them.

Are you thinking of getting a new addition to your household?

If so please do get in touch and we can send you details of animals in your area.

or look at the many cats/kittens needing homes on our site by clicking the following link
Cats

Thank you so much for considering a rescue cat/kitten!

The Team at Animal Lifeline UK x
[email protected]


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

do you have any Bengals? preferably NOT a kitten as these always get snapped up, looking for a slightly older cat, who would fit into a loving family with another bengal cross, and black lab, no young children .


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try Patsy at 
PERSIANS: RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

She already has a few in and we are sorting transport at the moment for 2 more to come into her as well


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Must not look at Patsy's site, must NOT, really....must *NOT*
Rushden Persian Rescue
Oh Bertie! He reminds me of Paddy.....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Must not look at Patsy's site, must NOT, really....must *NOT*
> Rushden Persian Rescue
> Oh Bertie! He reminds me of Paddy.....


oh dear you looked lol


----------

